# Plowing taxable in NYS?



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

Do you have to charge sales tax on plowing in NYS?


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

yup everything in y ny is taxable, if you live here you should know that


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

if they pay you with a check your probably should.


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

Ok, thanks. I wasn't sure, since there are some services you don't have to pay sales tax on. And yes, I know that you pay income tax on all of it, gotta love it!


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

You dont pay on capital improvements but you do on Plowing...........


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If anything if you don't charge tax people look at you funny like.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

if you're doing residential, have your customers pay cash and never show an invoice on your books, then you dont have to charge sales tax. if not, then yes, tax on plowing, salting, sidewalk shoveling, snow removal, the works.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

When I deliver horse manure---it's TAXABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Welcome to NY-----matter of fact,I just remembered something from this Summer---it wasn't manure,it was my screened topsoil with manure in it---I brought 12 yards to Carl McCall---X comptroller for the state of NY.I was wondering if he was going to say the stupid thing that app. a third of my topsoil clients give me--''There's tax on dirt?''---Well,he didn't--seemed impressed that the .08125 tax was on my invoice and he paid it.He seems like a nice guy.


----------



## Green Feet (Oct 3, 2007)

Often times people quote a price and include it. I add it on top of the price and about 1 in 10 ask why I add tax. Duh?!?!


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

All of our prepay contracts have an amount ($250 + Sales Tax) for example. 99% of the time we will only get checks for the $250, then the girls have to invoice them for the sales tax..

Apparently there is a law in NY that sales tax cannot be quoted as "included in the price". It always has to be added on top of the service cost.


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Whoops if that is true Quality then I better change that this year!


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

That's pretty crazy, we can't tax for selling someone a service out here. I did grow up in Westchester, NY tho, so I can't really be to surprised


----------



## evertonyardcare (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes snowplowing is taxable in NYS:redbounce:redbounce


----------

